# UG immersed to submersed help Please



## Jedidiah (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I started off a tank of UG in an immersed setup. It grew fairly well, but not like the ones I've seen shown. They were putting out lots of tiny leaves, but not spreading. I eventually got tired and filled the tank. Also I was having days when it seemed like too much light and the colour would start fading, ie going whitish on the tips.

So now with it being filled, they're growing fast, but still the colour is dim. I have javamoss and riccia on the bottom of the tank and they're doing well, great colour.

The riccia has sort of a lime green near the base, and a faded lime almost whitish tip on the longer pieces. I dont think it's more than 1/2" tall, maybe 3/4 at the tallest in some spots.

I've some ricca at the top of my tank, and I've never seen them grow so dense! They're also pearling all the time.

Nothing at the bottom of the tank pearls. I think the tank depth is under 15" and I'm using a Marineland reef capable led light strip. I'm also using pressurize co2, keeping the relatively ph stable. 

Would this still be them acclimatizing to the submersion? They're growing at a rate greater than 1/8" day. It's also growing lots of bladders.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ug is light-loving, so take all the riccia out at the top. Also, i would switch to some sort of freshwater light giving that tank at least 4 wpg


----------

